# One page CV format for Work Permit application



## logbabu

Hello All,

Could someone please share with me the one page CV format that is required as part of application that we file for long terms German National visa.

It has been mentioned in the checklist that we need one page CV to be submitted along with the work contract.

Appreciate your quick response on this.

Babu Kilari


----------



## Milapa

Hi babu, thanks for posting this question....do you have the formats for covering letter that we need to attach. Also the checklist doesnt nessicitate covering letter from the employer- do you think we need that?


----------



## logbabu

Hi Milapa,

DO you have an answer for the question that I asked ??



Milapa said:


> Hi babu, thanks for posting this question....do you have the formats for covering letter that we need to attach. Also the checklist doesnt nessicitate covering letter from the employer- do you think we need that?


Appreciate your reply.

Babu Kilari


----------



## Milapa

I am sorry I wasnt very clear.
No I dont have 1-page CV format - I thanked you in advance to have raised this question - I am hopeful someone on the forum will help us both 




logbabu said:


> Hi Milapa,
> 
> DO you have an answer for the question that I asked ??
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate your reply.
> 
> Babu Kilari


----------



## vin2win

Hi guys,

There is no CV format as prescribed by the German Consulate. It was very clearly stated that a one page CV and a covering letter describing the duration of stay and purpose. I hope this info is more than enough for a working professional with decent years of experience.



Milapa said:


> I am sorry I wasnt very clear.
> No I dont have 1-page CV format - I thanked you in advance to have raised this question - I am hopeful someone on the forum will help us both


----------

